# Obsessive Compulsive cat flushing toilet...



## Flying Crane (Aug 21, 2006)

Thought you guys might appreciate this video clip.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=compulsive+cat+flushing&hl=en


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2006)

Uh yeah, I would've said that cat must've belonged to Monk, but he wouldn't been able to_ handle_ it.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 21, 2006)

lol  thats great ill have to show that to my mom​


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2006)

Now if they could just teach the cat to use the toilet before flushing... but I don't envy them their water bill.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Now if they could just teach the cat to use the toilet before flushing... but I don't envy them their water bill.



LOL...I had a friend in high school who's cat was training to use the toilet..it was kinda weird...but hey, it worked. The cat used it, no litterbox to clean and no smell.


----------

